# horizontal or vertical.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's done all the time, just more seams to deal with, just make sure there 1/2" up off the slab.
Make sure the first piece in the corner is plumb or your going to be fighting all the rest.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

In this case it isn't more seems to deal with, because I can only use 8' sheets.
If running horizontal on a 12' wall I would have 2 - 4' butt joints and 12' of tapered joint = 20' of taping.
If run Verticle I would have 2-8' tapered joints= 16' of taping and no butt joints.

Normally I would use 12' sheets and only have the one 12' horizontal joint at a nice taping height. But can't get them down stairs.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

you should always try to put your wall board vertically. tapered edges are always easier to mud then a butt and are less noticeable with light shining in.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I always try to use longest sheets possible and run horizontal so only 1 tapered seam. way better then a bunch of vertical seems.
Previously worked for a drywaller.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

currently work doing drywall and painting for a living


----------



## Gensetter (Nov 6, 2012)

princelake said:


> currently work doing drywall and painting for a living


I wouldn't pay your company if I found out you stood the boards up.

You always railroad in a house.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Prince - why stand vertical if room is less then 12'? at 12' you would only have 1 - 12' seam, tapered edges.
Vertical would have a minimum of 16' and possibly 24' depending on stud layout, and harder/slower to tape from floor to ceiling on the 2 or 3 joints as compared to the 1-12'
Over 12' and I can see some logic to the no butt seams.

In my case I can only use 8' sheets as that is all I can fit down the stairs so I will stand vertically unless the wall is 8' or less, then I will go horizontal.
4' or under is 1 sheet stood vertical.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

installing the sheets vertically is much easier if you are on your own and you dont need second hand to handle a 12' sheet. vertical seams are less noticeable when light is shining in from outside or down from a ceiling light and table lamps on coffee tables shine right on your work. it may take a little more work but the finished product always comes out better.


----------



## Gensetter (Nov 6, 2012)

princelake said:


> installing the sheets vertically is much easier if you are on your own and you dont need second hand to handle a 12' sheet. vertical seams are less noticeable when light is shining in from outside or down from a ceiling light and table lamps on coffee tables shine right on your work. it may take a little more work but the finished product always comes out better.


This is completely opposite from the truth.

First of all, what is easier for you really doesn't matter, doing the job right is what matters. Second, standing boards up makes the vertical seems VERY noticeable, which is why a professional would never do it. And finally, the finished product is worse when standing the boards up.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

your struggling,sweating and breaking your back so makes it right?? how is all finished seams worse??? 

bahhhh whatever, i might as well talk to the wall. keep on trucking on the "railroad"


----------



## Gensetter (Nov 6, 2012)

princelake said:


> your struggling,sweating and breaking your back so makes it right?? how is all finished seams worse???
> 
> bahhhh whatever, i might as well talk to the wall. keep on trucking on the "railroad"


I'm sorry, but you are dead wrong.

Nevermind the fact that you are wrong about what you said, but your attitude is horrendous. You give tradesmen a bad name. 

The customer wants the job done right, if your back can't handle it, go find another line of work. But do NOT do it the wrong way because it's a bit easier, that's disgusting.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

mr. big shots that think they know it all give me a bad attitude. its the blind leading the blind. i have a very good attitude with my customers and they love my work, i never have any issues. i use the best quality products and i work hard to make things right. my back can handle it with no issues but all it takes is to lift one sheet wrong and you'll end up in an emergency room. work smarter not harder. 8' sheets are simply much easier to handle for everyone. you can go skim out your nice butt joints everywhere you keep your customers happy with all that dust from sanding them. 
we arent getting anywhere arguing so im done. i hope you can sleep at night knowing some dude out there stands his sheets up.


----------



## Gensetter (Nov 6, 2012)

princelake said:


> mr. big shots that think they know it all give me a bad attitude. its the blind leading the blind. i have a very good attitude with my customers and they love my work, i never have any issues. i use the best quality products and i work hard to make things right. my back can handle it with no issues but all it takes is to lift one sheet wrong and you'll end up in an emergency room. work smarter not harder. 8' sheets are simply much easier to handle for everyone. you can go skim out your nice butt joints everywhere you keep your customers happy with all that dust from sanding them.
> we arent getting anywhere arguing so im done. i hope you can sleep at night knowing some dude out there stands his sheets up.


And this ^ is why you do not hire people off of Craigslist.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

imo. do whatever it takes to minimize/eliminate butt joints.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i get it! you are 280lbs 6' 8" and have a 13" dick. ooooo wait! your just some nerd in your moms basement hiding behind a computer screen trying to be the man cause you cant be in the real world. its all good i understand, its ok someone has to do it no shame in it. to say i do piss poor work because of the way i install my drywall is completely retarded! who the hell do you think you are? you probably cant even mud a screw head without it showing.


----------



## Gensetter (Nov 6, 2012)

princelake said:


> i get it! you are 280lbs 6' 8" and have a 13" dick. ooooo wait! your just some nerd in your moms basement hiding behind a computer screen trying to be the man cause you cant be in the real world. its all good i understand, its ok someone has to do it no shame in it. to say i do piss poor work because of the way i install my drywall is completely retarded! who the hell do you think you are? you probably cant even mud a screw head without it showing.


And this ^ is why you do not hire people off of Craigslist.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> imo. do whatever it takes to minimize/eliminate butt joints.


Totally agree. And I am always willing to learn and discuss. Just don't see that standing all sheets does this better. In a 12' room or less horizontal would seem better.

Also studs are quite often not straight, bowed, twisted, etc. By spanning them and only joining 4' instead of 8' would help with some of these issues. Mind you I am using butt board and not joining on studs so even my butt joints aren't butt joints in the standard sense. (whole 'nother thread there:laughing


----------



## Gensetter (Nov 6, 2012)

mae-ling said:


> Totally agree. And I am always willing to learn and discuss. Just don't see that standing all sheets does this better. In a 12' room or less horizontal would seem better.


You're absolutely right, railroading is always better.

Even in rooms larger than 12', you can get longer boards- that is what a *professional* drywaller would do. 

If for some reason you can't get boards long enough, having 1 vertical seam is better than 5 or 6.

It's easy to see a vertical seam, much harder to see a horizontal one. You will notice that many suppliers carry 54" wide boards for when you have 9' ceilings.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

so the guy that asked the question is now answering it?! and 1 vertical seam? you dont stagger your butts? and there is nothing wrong with standing them vertical i bet you "the professionals" do stand sheets up and they do hang them horizontal. all i say to you is dont bash it until you try it. the drywall isnt going to come flying off the wall at you. this is a ford vs chevy debate. they are both good, they both have their pros/cons. use what works out better for you. if only getting 8's done the stairs and putting them up vertical is the better choice then do so.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mae-ling said:


> Totally agree. And I am always willing to learn and discuss. Just don't see that standing all sheets does this better. In a 12' room or less horizontal would seem better.
> 
> Also studs are quite often not straight, bowed, twisted, etc. By spanning them and only joining 4' instead of 8' would help with some of these issues. Mind you I am using butt board and not joining on studs so even my butt joints aren't butt joints in the standard sense. (whole 'nother thread there:laughing


my ceilings are 8'8". i could not find 54" boards. so what i did, was put 8'ers vertical, and i have the butt down close to the floor. my reasoning for this = the joint is down behind furniture = nobody can see it, if i don't make a nice mud job, though i will try. 

i made and used butt boards on the ceiling = :thumbup:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. it really is too bad, with todays technology and all, that they don't make fully tapered drywall.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

I prefer horizontal, find it faster and easier to both board and tape, especially when working on your own; and see it done this way most often, pretty much standard in residential. However I have noticed vertical done more often in commercial work. One aspect of the horizontal orientation with staggered sheets, is it will make for a stronger wall, if the situation calls for it.

However in your situation if it does cut down on but joints, why not.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i know as you said chris bc that in commerical construction that they install the drywall vertically but most of the time the studs are flimsy steel studs so hanging them vertically they should still make it pretty strong wall, strong enough for residential wouldnt you think?


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

I've never heard of it being a problem, and have seen it hung vertically on basement reno's and whatnot, with no issues. Just seen it more commonly done horizontal, however I don't see any problem doing it vertically if the situation calls for it. 

Although I know in theory it is supposed to be stronger horizontal, I doubt the house will fall down because the basement drywall was put on vertically, lol.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> oh. it really is too bad, with todays technology and all, that they don't make fully tapered drywall.


That's where the butt boards come into play, they approximate a tapered joint on the butts.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mae-ling said:


> That's where the butt boards come into play, they approximate a tapered joint on the butts.


yes, i know. but, we really shouldn't have to do that. drywall should be fully tapered.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks chris bc i totally agree. drywall is not structural, it shouldnt hold anything together so it shouldnt really matter. its depends on the situation given to you. going back to mae-lings original question i think the best way is putting the 8's up vertically even if he has the butt boards. i'm all about having the least butts possible because butts are gross and suck to tape. i can totally tape them without issue, i do 2' butt to butt all the time doing restoration on basement flood repairs but they arent fun and should be avoided if possible. tapered always gives you less sanding with tapered joints just needing a quick little scuff as opposed to sanding out 3-4' wide butts.


----------

